# E-Volks



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

Im thinking of going with this kit:
http://www.e-volks.com/kit3.html

its a 120v kit

Has anyone used it before? its for a 86 Gti about 2000 lbs with engine

Im hoping for 60mph and maybe a 40 mile range

Anything this kit is missing. Compared to the one at EVA it seems like there are much less components such as vacuum brakes.

It says its clutchless, is there a simple way of keeping the clutch with this kit? No big deal.

Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

omonoid said:


> Im thinking of going with this kit:
> http://www.e-volks.com/kit3.html
> Anything this kit is missing.


Creditability. Add says 90 hp. 144V times 400A = 57.6 kW. You'll be lucky to see 60 hp with that. And a lot less at 120V.

Maybe this kit will do what you want. Don't get me wrong. Just when I see numbers like that...........


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry, im new. Can you explain your equation?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

54.450 KW = 73.0187 HP But that does not equate to 73 HP to the ground.


http://www.americanmachinist.com/Calculators/HorseToKilo.aspx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

major said:


> Creditability. Add says 90 hp. 144V times 400A = 57.6 kW. You'll be lucky to see 60 hp with that. And a lot less at 120V.
> 
> Maybe this kit will do what you want. Don't get me wrong. Just when I see numbers like that...........



57.6 kW = 77.2117962466488 Hp


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Save this page for future reference and quick calculations. 

http://zxz-rally.110mb.com/art/wartosci/converter.htm


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

omonoid said:


> Sorry, im new. Can you explain your equation?


Hi omo,

Like I said, this kit may do what you want. I don't know. But when I see 90 hp on the add you linked to using a 144V, 400A controller, it raises questions. Do your homework before dropping 5 grand.

There should be other cars similar to the one you want to use in the EValbum or the garage on this site. Look around.

Regards,

major


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you could pick your parts for less. I did. 

Pete


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

it would be nice to have a good checklist for everything. Also whats a cheap way to get adapter plates and shaft coupler?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Hunt for used ones. Build your own. Have a friend build one. 

Well write down your own check list. Start with the big stuff then work your way down then find, scrape, beg borrow and such until you have your parts. Plenty of good used parts out there. Some parts should be new like your lugs, cables, batteries. DC DC can be good used, Controllers can be good used, Chargers can be good used, Contactors can be good used and many other things like that. Be patient and you will have your EV build. Do not get impatient as you will end up with some of those nice used parts for sale for someone else to buy. My build including the price of the vehicle is now around $3500. That is a good motor/adaptor, controller, new cables, lugs, batteries and a few other new things. 

You can find what you need. Plenty of patience is required but if you can't do that then do some real good investigating and do a whole bunch of overtime at work to make the money you will need to spend on top of the line new equipment. 

Pete


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Matthew Redd is doing a bug conversion on the cheap, and is using some E-Volks (aka Wilderness EV) parts.

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2009/12/wireds_diy_ev_gets_batteries/

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2009/12/wiredcom-diy-ev-gets-motor/

I think the e-volks / Wilderness EV adapter is the most inexpensive you can get new.

Disclaimer: I do not stand to profit by the success or failure of E-Volks / Wilderness EV.


----------



## MatthewRedd (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, I'm using a Wilderness EV (e-volks) adapter plate and shaft coupler. I went clutchless.

My car isn't running yet, but I've met with several people who have used their kits and been successful. I would encourage you however to do the math and homework. For example, I wouldn't expect 7-inch motor they sell (part of the kit you linked to) to get you 60mph performance. However I've driven cars with the curtis 1231C (same controller I'm using) and 120V of batteries that can hit 65 or 70, but you'll need a 9 inch motor most likely.

Also, if you get a kit from Wilderness, and plan to keep your clutch, make sure you understand their system. They keep the clutch solely for the purpose of providing some "give" in the drivetrain. You can't actually disengage the clutch wit the pedal.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

major said:


> Creditability. Add says 90 hp. 144V times 400A = 57.6 kW. You'll be lucky to see 60 hp with that. And a lot less at 120V.
> 
> Maybe this kit will do what you want. Don't get me wrong. Just when I see numbers like that...........


...even less if you count in the voltage sag


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Omonoid
About 2 yrs ago I bought part of the 120v kit from Wilderness EV also known as E-Volks for my 77 Beetle.
I saved about $400.00 by buying some parts from other vendors.
I printed out their parts price list and worked off that.
Instead of the Curtis Controller, I bought a Kelly 12600B for far less and it has operated flawlessly. 
The motor is a D&D ES-31B and rated at 49hp max....18hp continuous by the manufacturer. I don't know where E-Volks gets 90hp from.

I went clutchless and their coupler and adaptor are the least expensive I have found. However, I did strip two couplers under harsh testing conditions. I believe they use.....used clutch hubs. Welding in a brand new clutch hub, which I removed from a new clutch, has resulted in no failures since then.
The motor tends to run hot in summer and I plan on adding a 12v cooling fan ducted to the motor cage once I replace my LA pack with Lithiums later this month.
As Pete said....you can reduce your cost but you have to shop around.

Here is my Beetle: www.evalbum.com/2187

Roy


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

after doing some research, im thinking of using E-Volts 120v part list as a guide, but i will use an adc 8 inch diameter motor and a curtis 1221c controller which i can buy locally. My question that i mailed to E-Volks is if their coupler and adapter plate will work with an 8 inch motor, or if they can make me one.

Also whats the difference between curtis 1221C and 1231C would i achieve higher speeds with the nicer one, or will the 1221 be good enough for 120v system


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Omonoid
The 1231C is recommended for 120v - 144v systems. You of course could use it at 96v.
It's more expensive than the Kelly 120v http://www.kellycontroller.com/shop/?mod=product&cat_id=40,34,46&product_id=341

If E-Volks won't sell an adaptor for an 8" ADC.....you could order a blank VW adaptor from them and have a machine shop drill it for the ADC pattern or drill it yourself.

Also I've had my Beetle over 60mph with the ES-31B motor and no top on the car. Once I put the new convertible top on it....it should easily do 65....maybe 70mph....but I rarely drive at those speeds. Drag does have a greater effect at higher speeds.


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

i actually emailed evolks about the 8 inch motor and they said if i give them the serial number they can make one.

Im thinking of using sams club batteries or maybe something a bit better. Any recommendations? 

Also gottdi mentioned that Curtis controllers have many issues. what are everyone's thoughts?


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Both Curtis and Kelly have had performance issues over the years as well as LogiSystems and others. You have to remember that these controllers were initially designed to run Fork Lifts, Floor Polishers and Golf Carts. Only in recent years have these manufacturers redesigned their controllers for higher voltages to run EV's. Hopefully they have worked out the bugs by now. My Kelly has had no issues and I even ran it the first 500 miles without a pre-charge resistor.

Glad to hear that E-Volks will make your adaptor. Hope thery are not soaking you too much for it.

I used Sam's Club EGC 8v Energizers for my initial build. They claim 170ah and weigh about 63 lbs each. I believe I paid about $1100.00 for a set of 15 to get me to 120v. I doubt they would last as long as a set of Trojans or US Battery equivalents but they "get you on the road". 

BTW since I'm converting to Lithiums....my Energizers are for sale, they have about 1500 miles on them. I'm in central New Jersey so that might or might not work for you.
Roy


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

Probably wont work...Im in Spokane, Washington
Thanks Though

Im assuming lithium are expensive, so i've kind of ignored them as a possibility, maybe that will be a future upgrade for me


----------



## jondoh (Sep 8, 2008)

Spokane is about 320 miles from Lacey which is where EVcomponents is. I got my TS lithiums from them and it's all good so far. 

If you go with 96v/100ah of TS lithiums, you can achieve 60 mph (with a very light car and not much faster 60 mph) with just about 40 miles range for about $4000-- if you picked them up yourself. I know $4k sounds like a lot but considering cycle life and the ease of maintenance compared with SLA, it's actually worth it.


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for your input jondoh, but i think im gonna stay away from lithiums, for now. I already am struggling to get enough money for the other parts. Ill probably upgrade to lithium in a few years once they drop in price.


----------

